

Shit recruiters say - nikunjk
http://brikis98.blogspot.com/2013/05/shit-recruiters-say.html

======
ChuckMcM
This is funny, until it's not funny.

I was talking with a guy who was a peer of mine at Sun Microsystems in the
90's. He was reaching out to see if I knew of any openings. He's a programmer
but he doesn't get 250 recruiter emails a day, he hasn't had a recruiter email
him in a few years. He is living an existential crisis. Not fun.

~~~
stusmall
What do you think caused it for him? Was it letting his skills become
outdating and not staying up with the current trends in the field?

Sincerely, A 20 something programmer

~~~
ChuckMcM
A bit of all of that. During your 30's and 40's if you have kids you have a
lot of obligations at home and so you don't spend a lot of time on outside
projects. There is also a tendency to get curmudgeonly (which is fostered by
having co-workers re-inventing the wheel and asking you to help). And lastly
being an expert in Solaris internals isn't as useful as being an expert in
Linux internals. It sums to smart guy, no longer hitting buzzword bingo on the
recruiter's checklist, and somewhat off putting in their opinions of what is
'good' and what 'isn't good' in various designs.

------
your_robot
I don't know if the word "complaintbrag" exists (a la humblebrag) but it
should, to describe someone who brags about how cool they are via complaining
about something trivial.

------
lumens
Recruiters say a lot of shit. Some of it is borne from ignorance (limited
technical knowledge), some from mis-aligned incentives (contingency placement
structures, especially when contracts vary between clients, are terrible for
aligning interests), and some from systemic failures (what's going on behind
the scenes?).

My company, Mighty Spring (<https://www.mightyspring.com>), is working to
solve all of these issues. Our platform helps you passively monitor incoming
opportunities, see exactly how your background is being represented to
employers, and get access to the useful market information that good
recruiters provide.

We'd love feedback from anyone who is pestered by recruiters and is looking
for a better solution! The more you tell us about how we're doing, the faster
we can fix this problem :)

~~~
orangethirty
_Our platform helps you passively monitor incoming opportunities, see exactly
how your background is being represented to employers, and get access to the
useful market information that good recruiters provide._

See, this is the shit the OP is talking about. All you have to do to be a good
recruiter is simple: talk in plain words, and skip the bullshit. Your landing
page, and language are more of the same shit I get on my email every day.
Instead, why don't you just come out and explain what and how you are doing to
get me a better job. That's all I need to know. Use simple words, common
English. Not buzzwords. Instead of _Our platform helps you passively monitor
incoming opportunities_ just say _Our platform keeps track of any and all work
opportunities that might be available to you._ See the difference? One is pure
buzz, the other one simply talks about what you do for me.

 _lumens 2 minutes ago | link | parent | flag

Recruiters say a lot of shit. Some of it is borne from ignorance (limited
technical knowledge), some from mis-aligned incentives (contingency placement
structures, especially when contracts vary between clients, are terrible for
aligning interests), and some from systemic failures (what's going on behind
the scenes?).

My company, Mighty Spring (<https://www.mightyspring.com>), is working to
solve all of these issues. Our platform helps you passively monitor incoming
opportunities, see exactly how your background is being represented to
employers, and get access to the useful market information that good
recruiters provide.

We'd love feedback from anyone who is pestered by recruiters and is looking
for a better solution! The more you tell us about how we're doing, the faster
we can fix this problem :)_

~~~
lumens
Hey, thanks for the feedback on our copy! I agree, your edits are more clear.
I'll work them into an upcoming release.

------
herval
My contribution to this list (not from a recruiter, but was WAY more fun than
most recruiter emails I get): [http://hervalicio.us/post/41945185221/i-just-
got-the-most-hi...](http://hervalicio.us/post/41945185221/i-just-got-the-most-
hilarious-job-offer-ever)

------
orangethirty
_We are a top-level work hunting agency looking to expand out talent fund for
exciting CTO-based opportunities._

That's what I usually get.

------
KevinBongart
All I expected was a Twitter account, where is it?

~~~
stmchn
There's always this one: <https://twitter.com/Horse_Recruiter>

------
suyash
Recruiter caught red handed "Yes, this email literally said <name>. Umm, no
thanks <company>."

\- Nice!

